# SS 22.08.20 - Magnard #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Alberic Magnard (1865 - 1914)*

Symphony #1 in C minor, Op. 4

1. Strepitoso - Andante - Allegro marcato - Andante
2. Religioso (largo) - Andante - Largo
3. Presto
4. Molto energico - Meno mosso - ler tempo - Largo
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's French composer Alberic Magnard's First Symphony. I quite like Magnard's symphonies so I'm looking forward to hearing this one again. I hope everyone can join in and give this one a listen.

I'll be listening to:







Thomas Sanderling/Malmo Symphony Orchestra

But here is a YouTube video for those without a recording:




Michel Plasson/Orchestre du Capitale de Toulouse


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

From spotify


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I quite like Magnard. I'll listen to the same performnace as Mika: Bollon, Freiburg.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Michel Plasson really bosses it for me in the Magnard Symphonies, but although I was a bit disappointed by the Naxos Bollon disc of 3 and 4, his 1 and 2 above are very good indeed (as is his CD of the "minor" orchestral pieces). So I'll join Mika with the Schwarzwald chaps.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This version for me too


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Plasson on YouTube for me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This one for me.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

This one for me ...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> This one for me.


Me too. Another one for Bollon and Co.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

First time listen for me. I'll go with POF and Bollon as well.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Im listening to Freiburg PhO conducted by Fabrice Ballon. There are very few recordings of the work and the Naxos new recording has to be congratulated for rekindling the interest. 
To be honest, there are very few notable differences in the recordings. For them new to Magnard might find him a bit hard and taxing. Very colourful music in the mould of his mentor d'Indy. The slow movement is my favourite movement. Quite moving with a Wagnerian influence. I love most things unsung and this symphony is no exception. Magnard needs time and effort to get the benefits. I love the choice of SS. Well done guys. Keep exploring and open your horizons.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

First listen to anything by Magnard for me - I gave the Malmo/Sanderling a try via Qobuz.
A pleasant Symphony that will merit a return visit - first impressions are of varying influences at play fused reasonably well to create a single voice. I am guessing that Magnard perhaps knew of Franck's symphony(?) I hear vague elements of Elgar in the second movement, the finale at times meanders a bit but thats probably being a bit picky.
One to come back to.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I listened to the same Sanderling boxset. In fact, I listened to Magnard works a lot, but I haven't got a chance to sample any other conductor performing the Symphonies!
Magnard has found his voice from the very beginning, at least it does not sound like Bruckner influence at all (well, there's that heroic main theme and the start/stop moment in the 1st movement, but that's it).
Highlights being definitely the 1st movement, the harps/low brass central episode and the conclusion with shimmering strings (absolute delight!!!) of 2nd movement and of course the magnificent coda of the finale, even if Malmo does not seem to have the sheer power of the string section to pull it off (Magnard does ask for a lot of strings here!)
Both Scherzo and Finale still seem of a highly episodic nature. I wonder if the wild tempo variations of the former have put Sanderling at a loss how to properly unite all the undercurrents going on in the score.
Now I think I really must listen to what other conductors and orchestras were able to achieve here.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Have to go with the French orchestra with this one. Plasson and Orchestra du Capitole Toulouse


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Plasson on YT for me, too. Can’t find it on Amazon HD. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Azol said:


> I listened to the same Sanderling boxset. In fact, I listened to Magnard works a lot, but I haven't got a chance to sample any other conductor performing the Symphonies!
> Magnard has found his voice from the very beginning, at least it does not sound like Bruckner influence at all (well, there's that heroic main theme and the start/stop moment in the 1st movement, but that's it).
> Highlights being definitely the 1st movement, the harps/low brass central episode and the conclusion with shimmering strings (absolute delight!!!) of 2nd movement and of course the magnificent coda of the finale, even if Malmo does not seem to have the sheer power of the string section to pull it off (Magnard does ask for a lot of strings here!)
> Both Scherzo and Finale still seem of a highly episodic nature. I wonder if the wild tempo variations of the former have put Sanderling at a loss how to properly unite all the undercurrents going on in the score.
> Now I think I really must listen to what other conductors and orchestras were able to achieve here.


Interesting comments and on a first listen I would agree with much you say.
Definitely one to come back to and to explore the other other symphonies by Magnard


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

There is a lot of individual, attractive music and good thematic ideas in it. I am not convinced, though, that Magnard was on top of his material at that point in his career.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I had not heard this symphony before and chose Plasson. I see that this early work was written under the tutelage of d’Indy, which may explain why I found it dull; I feel the same way about most of d’Indy’s music.

It seems to me that a good portion of late 19th-century French music emphasizes subtlety, craft, and voluptuousness of sound; sacrificed are drama, force, and the expression of strong emotions. Sometimes a composer like Franck could let down his hair enough to allow some Germanic brutalism to make a welcome appearance, but such instances always courted critical attacks such as Franck had to endure.

In any event, a pleasant enough listen but comparing to its disadvantage with (say) Bizet’s similar work written many years earlier, and at half Magnard's age, under the watchful eye of Charles Gounod. There is much to be said for spirit, energy, and good tunes!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

KenOC said:


> I had not heard this symphony before and chose Plasson. I see that this early work was written under the tutelage of d'Indy, which may explain why I found it dull; I feel the same way about most of d'Indy's music.
> 
> It seems to me that a good portion of late 19th-century French music emphasizes subtlety, craft, and voluptuousness of sound; sacrificed are drama, force, and the expression of strong emotions. Sometimes a composer like Franck could let down his hair enough to allow some Germanic brutalism to make a welcome appearance, but such instances always courted critical attacks such as Franck had to endure.
> 
> In any event, a pleasant enough listen but comparing to its disadvantage with (say) Bizet's similar work written many years earlier, and at half Magnard's age, under the watchful eye of Charles Gounod. There is much to be said for spirit, energy, and good tunes!


I see; you want more "beer-drinking" music.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> I see; you want more "beer-drinking" music.


Q: Why are the boulevards of Paris lined with trees?
A: The German army likes to march in the shade.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

So the difference in French and German music is like "A Flock of Seagulls" vs. "Live Cream?"


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Q: Why are the boulevards of Paris lined with trees?
> A: The German army likes to march in the shade.


Considering how Magnard died in 1914, not necessarily in the best taste.

Funny, though......!


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I am fond of the Magnard symphonies. I have the Ossonce set, and the Plasson of 1 & 3, but did not know that his recordings of 2 & 4 were also available. Sigh . . . off to find a copy I can afford.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Enthusiast said:


> There is a lot of individual, attractive music and good thematic ideas in it. I am not convinced, though, that Magnard was on top of his material at that point in his career.


If this is what not being on top of the material produces, I will take more from the middle please.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ I don't really understand that comment. I felt that Magnard doesn't really develop his material very coherently in that symphony. I'm sorry if that view offends you.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I don't really understand that comment. I felt that Magnard doesn't really develop his material very coherently in that symphony. I'm sorry if that view offends you.


I think I understood what you meant. It does not offend me in the least; it merely does not agree with my own response to the music. Disagreement does not necessarily indicate offense (except, perhaps, here at TC), nor is it necessarily intended to give offense (again, except, perhaps, here at TC). Assuming that neither of us is offended, we just have significantly different reactions to Magnard's symphony, and all is well with the world (at least in this tiny corner of it).


----------

